
Vocab: An online dictionary integration to the command line - Mckinsey666
https://github.com/Mckinsey666/Vocab
======
_Microft
Slightly OT, just in case someone has a similar problem: I (ab)used Wikipedia
as special dictionary (1) during my thesis by means of a script that looked up
the english article to the search-word and extracted the title of the link to
the article in my mother tongue out of it. Admittedly it was a crude solution
but it worked well enough then.

(1) It was meant to be used for technical terms that wouldn't be in most
normal dictionaries.

~~~
zumu
I used to use this trick as well. Wikipedia is easily the best jp <-> en
technical dictionary I've ever used.

------
peterburkimsher
Is this using dedict? That is a tool released in 2015 that parses the Mac OS
built-in dictionaries, including ODE.

"After I wrote my post about Apple's dictionary files, I got a mysterious
email showing up in my inbox. The email was from someone who's spent some time
writing code to do the same thing, but doesn't want to post it under his own
name in case he falls fowl of his country's DMCA equivalent. Crazy. He said I
could post his code under the condition that I took his name off it."

[https://josephg.com/blog/apple-dictionaries-
part-2/](https://josephg.com/blog/apple-dictionaries-part-2/)

Vocab adds a few other features such as adding new words, so it's a welcome
addition to this space. It seems that most custom dictionaries use the
Stardict format, so perhaps adding that file format would be a way to bring in
more of the community.

~~~
Mckinsey666
Thanks for the feedback. I simply scraped the oxford online dictionary using
requests and bs4, no fancy stuff. Also, thanks for your advice!

------
groceryheist
And what was wrong with dict?

~~~
Mckinsey666
What is the problem you are facing?

~~~
groceryheist
Getting a definition or spelling correction for a word or a list of synonyms
and antonyms, maybe a brief etymology, without interrupting my workflow at the
command line or opening a slow heavy program like a web browser or office
suite.

~~~
Mckinsey666
Wow, thanks alot for the feedback. To be honest, I didn't know the 'dict'
command prior to your reply (what a shame lol). It is true that 'dict' is much
more lightweight and robust, but since I myself is ESL, this was initially
aimed at ESL-people, so I added some features to help them learn English.

------
clamchowderz
If this could have a thesaurus included, i'd set it up in a heartbeat.

------
netsharc
Man, leaving in your typos in the first GIF "screen recording" is IMO just
sloppy. It's the first thing I looked at on the page and, boom, it's a typo.
Personally it gave me the impression of unprofessionality.

~~~
Mckinsey666
Thanks for the feedback. I will fix this issue.

------
m4r35n357
Bah! It is not a "command line", it is a shell!

------
purplezooey
this is badass, thanks

~~~
Mckinsey666
Thanks. It's really just a simple script (less than 300 lines of Python).

